# Expanding Blast



## Nobby (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi

I am very happy to say that I have just had a five day transfer of 2 grade 1 expanding blasts. I was told by the consultant that these were the best you can get and am over the moon.

Just need to know what an expanding blast is? Is this really better than a hatching one and in what way?

Also one day five i had a grade 2 expanding blast and and early blast - these matured futher and were frozen on day 6. Is there a lot of difference between grade 1 and grade 2 blasts?

Thanks

J


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Nobby said:


> Hi
> 
> I am very happy to say that I have just had a five day transfer of 2 grade 1 expanding blasts. I was told by the consultant that these were the best you can get and am over the moon.
> 
> ...


Hello J,

Well done, sounds like you have had a great cycle.

As a blastocyst develops it takes in fluid and expands and becomes noticably larger. It then begins to hatch in readiness for implantation so expanded blastocysts should be getting ready to hatch.

Re grading - clinics use different grading systems but if the excess blastocysts were good enough to freeze then they must be very good quality so it would seem unlikely there is much difference between their grade 1 and 2s.

Good luck!


----------

